

Check Your Google Real Time Analytics: International Space Station gag - paul9290

An hour ago I submitted a Show HN and since then I've been watching Google Analytics in real-time.  Looks like most of my visitors are coming from the International Space Station :)
======
richardg
Mine too... nice..

------
theoutlander
April fools ;)

